# philly cheese steak fatty?



## fftwarren

Gonna try my hand at my first fatty tomorrow with a side of baby backs. I was thinking of going with a philly cheese steak theme. thin slicing some venison backstrap and sauteeing it with some onions, mushrooms, and some worcestershire sauce. then putting some provolone or mozarella cheese down on the sausage and wrapping it all up. You guys think thatd be a good combo or what? I'll post pics up tomorrow as the process unfolds.


----------



## rdknb

Sounds good to me. the fun part is just inventing new ones


----------



## fftwarren

yea, I kind of like to try my own thing. the ones on the site look really good, but I would rather not do the exact same thing as someone else. although I'm sure someone has already tried it. hopefully it turns out good. I'll post pics up tomorrow


----------



## mr mac

I certainly like the idea!  I love a good Philly cheese steak sandwich and fatty's too so the two ought to be quite, what's the word, awesome!  Can't wait for the Qview!


----------



## Bearcarver

Sounds perfect!!!!!

As long as you use one or both of the cheeses you mentioned----NOT the "Cheese-whiz" crap!"

Been eating Cheese Steaks all of my life.

Bearcarver


----------



## smokey2569

Here Here on the Cheese Whiz! So nasty!


----------



## mballi3011

I say don't use the cheeses wiz after all that's not the Geno's way. The fattie is just the vessal for all that you would like to put into it. What you stuff it with is completely up to you. Thatis one of the great things about it too. Other then it taste really good.


----------



## fftwarren

you never have to worry about me using cheese whiz. and without further ado here are some Qview for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## fftwarren




----------



## fftwarren

also threw on some babybacks and what was left of the backstrap after making my philly filling for the fatty(say that 5 times really fast). I mixed my own rub, so we will see how it goes. I'm gonna take some finish pics when everything gets done. I didn't have any pics of the backstrap but heres the ribs.


----------



## ak1

I did something similar. Used some thin sliced sirloin steak with sauted onions and mushrooms,cheddar cheese and some jalapeno slices. all lovingly wrapped in lean ground beef and then bacon.

Here's the link;  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94630/fattie-in-honour-of-the-new-format


----------



## Bearcarver

Lookin' good there, FFT !!

Bearcarver


----------



## fftwarren

It's all done. Everything came out looking great. The parents said it tastes excellent. So not too bad for a first round go. I'm trying to get some Qview posted up but I'm having problems importing the photos on the computer.


----------



## fftwarren

The final product. Can't wait to try my hand at another fatty. May wait till I can eat again before I make another one though. It's torture not being able to try it


----------



## bayouchilehead

Trey,

I would have had the Pliers out trying to take the wires off...LOL!! That looks Great, I don't see how you do it not being able to eat such a mouth watering creation. Kudos to you Sir!!


----------



## fftwarren

well, Im not wired shut, but im still sore and swollen. Right now its not that hard to resist cuz being sore I really don't have the desire to eat. But come middle of next week when theres no pain and no swelling and I still have 6-7 weeks before I can chew anything, thats when its going to get really bad


----------



## squirrel

That is gorgeous! I like the way you roll out your sausage in the baggie, I'm gonna borrow that idea! Very nice and I also love the weave!


----------



## fftwarren

it came out really good for the first time. the only problem was that the bacon had a narrow area in the middle which left a few gaps in the weave but all in all, I was satisfied for a first go around.

the philly part was made with venison backstrap(thinly sliced and seasoned with worcestershire sauce, salt, pepper, red pepper, garlic powder and onion powder) onions, bell pepper, and mushrooms all sauteed with a lil worcestershire and butter for flavor. then I used some of my homemade venison breakfast sausage to roll it up in. with 4 slices of sargento provolone cheese in the middle.


----------



## Bearcarver

Awesome FFT !!!    I'd give you points, if I knew how--------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## bayouchilehead

Well I hope you have a speedy recovery so you can enjoy some of that great food!!


----------



## sqwib

smokey2569 said:


> Here Here on the Cheese Whiz! So nasty!


Cheez Wiz rocks on a philly chesesteak, but for a fattie I would use Provolone and American, or cooper sharp and Provolone.


----------



## buck futta

Looks great, I bet the venison really set it off! My first fatty was a philly, need to do another now that I think about it... That was too long ago! http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92650/fatty-does-philly-qview


----------



## Bearcarver

I can't think of any steak shop or bar North of Philly that uses Cheese Whiz, that is still in business:

How does it rate?

A recent Philly.com poll asked, "What cheese belongs on a cheesesteak?" and Whiz finished third. American edged out provolone after more than 5,700 votes were cast.

Source Philadelphia Inquirer:

http://www.philly.com/inquirer/food...overrated_for_cheesesteaks.html#axzz0qwgzEyJA

I agree,

Bear


----------



## smokey2569

Quote:


SQWIB said:


> Cheez Wiz rocks on a philly chesesteak, but for a fattie I would use Provolone and American, or cooper sharp and Provolone.


Well of course...you are a Philly guy. Nothing like some fake cheese product on a steak sandwich! Throw in some of Geno's arm hair, and you have a Philly delicacy!

So very very wrong!

The last steak and cheese fattie I had was with American, and it was damn good...


----------



## sqwib

Love it on fries also,I still prefer the cooper sharp over anything for a cheesesteak.

Provolone on other sandwiches but not so much on a cheesesteak


----------



## 4pogo7

FFTWarren said:


> the philly part was made with venison backstrap(thinly sliced and seasoned with worcestershire sauce, salt, pepper, red pepper, garlic powder and onion powder) onions, bell pepper, and mushrooms all sauteed with a lil worcestershire and butter for flavor. then I used some of my homemade venison breakfast sausage to roll it up in. with 4 slices of sargento provolone cheese in the middle.


Was doing a search for fatties and came across this. I know it's about 5 years old but it sounds and looks awesome! If you don't mind sharing I am interested in your venison breakfast sausage recipe. I am always looking for new things to do with venison. 

Thanks

PoGo


----------

